

Ask HN: What's stopping you from starting your own business?  - manuelflara

Hi everyone,<p>I'm working on a product that I think will help people start their own businesses. I believe pretty much every tech-savvy person has the potential for it, and it always saddens me when I meet such people and even though they like the idea of having their own business, can't seem to actually do it for one reason or another. This is an attempt on knowing what are the main reasons for this.<p>I'm not just talking about potential multimillion dollar startups, but also the kind of businesses that one person can start and run, even while having a day job: a web app, a mobile app, an eBook, a video-based learning product, etc. I'm focusing mainly in my own biggest pain point, so I thought I could run a little survey here and see if that's a common pain point as well or is there a bigger issue I should be addressing.<p>Either I don't have enough karma or can't find the option to submit a survey, so here's a Wufoo survey (it's a one option form):<p>SURVEY: http://bit.ly/JIN7Sd<p>For those who don't want to do that, here are the options, in case you prefer to just elaborate on the comments:<p>1. I don't want to start a business.<p>2. I already run a business.<p>3. I can't come up with any idea I like.<p>4. I don't think I have the right skills for it or that I'm capable to run my own business.<p>5. I'm just not good at having to come up with and do <i>everything</i> in a business. I prefer to focus only on what I do best (p.e. programming).<p>6. I don't have the resources for what I want to build.<p>7. I don't want to do it alone and can't find a good co-founder.<p>8. I don't know if my idea will make a good business, so I don't want to risk time or money.<p>9. I don't have the time and can't quit my job.<p>10. I don't have the motivation or discipline.<p>11. I can start it, but can't get enough traction / revenue to call it "successful".<p>12. Other. Please specify below.
======
FiddlerClamp
A variant of #3 - an idea that I not only like, but that I believe in, that
I'm passionate about, and that fires up my imagination and verve so much that
I'm willing to take it through the long period to successful completion.

